# Centrifuge Training



## avion87 (9 Oct 2014)

I apologize if this question has been addressed in other threads (I couldn't find one), but is the centrifuge part of the training for all pilots in the AF or is only for those selected to fly Jets? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAA (9 Oct 2014)

avion87 said:
			
		

> I apologize if this question has been addressed in other threads (I couldn't find one), but is the centrifuge part of the training for all pilots in the AF or is only for those selected to fly Jets?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Only for those Pilots who are currently flying "high performance" Aircraft.

http://archive.today/5rE5w


----------

